# heat press and photos



## sfswimmer (Oct 5, 2007)

I want to transfer photo images from my computer on to a T-shirt. Any suggestions on how I would start? I want them to be high quality.


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

I assume these are a few for personal use rather than heaps to start a business? For high quality, I'd outsource it to a DTG printing company.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Solmu is right..for one or two for personal use...see a DTG operator...if you have a heat press and going into business you can do transfers or sublimation...but beware there are hidden startup costs..


----------

